# Stumbled upon a decent (untouched) dump today.



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

Paul his kid and I went up town looking for lots to probe. We found a few,but decided to do them at a later date. Paul was kind of beat up from tree work and didn't feel like to much (heavy digging) so we went to a place I frond a small dump a few months ago.Long story short,that place started to suck [] so we started to walk the woods. Looking for arrow heads or whatever we could find. While Paul was checking out this area we saw old shards before. Me and Dillon walked up the hill.I spotted this old stone structure up high on the clif. By the looks of the stone this was very old. We called Paul up and he started to dig on the side of the structure hoping for signs of old life,coins arrow heads whatever. I walked around and started to dig between the 2 standing walls.Yep they used this stone box for a dump and it is packed! We dug a while but we didn't reach bottom.We are hoping they used it through out the years and the bottom of this thing is the oldest. Here is some of the stuff we got today.

 I had to use my cell camera because I forgot my real cam at home.

 This is the outside of the stone structure.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice little Catty druggist I don't have


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't remember seeing this one either.Got 2 of these


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

Dillon's first stone ink


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

and his first 1858 mason


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

We found a broken one then a whole one.

 The front says "T.A Slocum NY- London the said says Phychine 
 HOPE IS THE ANCHOR OF THE SOUL. FOR THE TREATMENT OF LUNGS. 

 Gunth will know []

 I did some searching and one page showed a fly? I found a few small bottles on line with that word on it but not this bottle.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

This baby was whole


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

*Lots of embossed stuff is this one.Hair bottles and what not


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 21, 2013)

What's the green beer? I am totally enjoying this post, you rock Rick!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

Right before we left I popped this out. Nice color.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

I am hoping there are more sodas,I have a feeling there will be. 

 Not bad for a dump. next weekend me and Badger hit a privy in coal town with privydigger. Let the glass roll []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

That's all for now. Time to rest up.I'm old[]


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Sep 21, 2013)

GREAT finds and spot! I LOVE that Psychine! Could they get more embossing on it? Also great beer. Looks like you're all over the map age wise. I just dug a twin stoneware ink from a 60's pit and that cobalt designed grey stomeware looks pre civil war or 60's, from what I can see, though either could be a late throw. Then there looks like a good number of 90's-toc stuff. Looks like a fun dig site. Good going finding that one. They are getting tougher to find. Congrats! Jack


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Sep 21, 2013)

The green beer is real nice.  Hope you score some more stuff.


----------



## Dugout (Sep 21, 2013)

So how tall is this wall? That is interesting to me. I wonder what is at the bottom?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> The green beer is real nice.  Hope you score some more stuff.


 
 I am almost sure we will pull more keeps out of this one.

 That beer looks great cleaned up. The glass even has a bit of wavy whittle.
 There is some "stuff" in chunks in the bottom of it I can't get out. I have to dissolve   it with something. But what?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> So how tall is this wall? That is interesting to me. I wonder what is at the bottom?


 
 The wall is about 7 feet


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Sep 21, 2013)

That is a nice dig for a dump.  Let's see that crock again after you clean it up!

 Tom


----------



## madman (Sep 21, 2013)

great finds!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cannibalfromhannibal
> 
> GREAT finds and spot! I LOVE that Psychine! Could they get more embossing on it? Also great beer. Looks like you're all over the map age wise. I just dug a twin stoneware ink from a 60's pit and that cobalt designed grey stomeware looks pre civil war or 60's, from what I can see, though either could be a late throw. Then there looks like a good number of 90's-toc stuff. Looks like a fun dig site. Good going finding that one. They are getting tougher to find. Congrats! Jack


 

 I always think they had those pots and bowls sitting on shelves a long time.Then tossed them when they broke or got tired of them.The pottery is always older.


----------



## lil digger (Sep 21, 2013)

wow love that blob rick!! if you find any others like that id like to get one off ya...


----------



## riverdiver (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Rick,

 Awesome post as usual, are your Ozomulsions teal in color, I have one that I found diving here in NH but it was cracked. Awesome color on it though.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 21, 2013)

That green soda is a beauty. Those are some great pictures and glad to see the kid out there again. Thats a really nice location you've found


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> Hi Rick,
> 
> Awesome post as usual, are your Ozomulsions teal in color, I have one that I found diving here in NH but it was cracked. Awesome color on it though.


 

 Thanks.  No Matt they were both dark amber.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  lil digger
> 
> wow love that blob rick!! if you find any others like that id like to get one off ya...


 
 We found a few other shards,so I'll let you know.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 22, 2013)

kinda reminds me of the dump we dug back in the day off 
 Mickley Rd in Whitehall. behind the grist mill. you ever hit that one Rick?

 jim


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey Rick,

 Nice diggings, gentlemen! I, too, wanna see that crock in cleaned up mode. Way to go Dillon!


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 22, 2013)

Real nice Rick. Thanks for sharing.

 PD


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 22, 2013)

omg an ozo mulsion , thats sick...lol.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 22, 2013)

Cool spot for a dump...Great find Rick! Have you tried paint stripper in small quantitys for the residue? Nice loot.


----------



## SAbottles (Sep 22, 2013)

Great to see, Rick. Really makes me want to grab a spade & get out there ! However our ground is really saturated & we've even had a bit of snow - here's the view from my house today :


----------



## kor (Sep 22, 2013)

Makes me want to get out and dig. Nice stuff!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> omg an ozo mulsion , thats sick...lol.


 
 Smokinnnn!! Weeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhhh []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

We went back to the new found dump  today with visions of tall colored blobs dancing in our heads. But us bottle diggers all know what happens when we speculate to much.[] 

 We did get some cool stuff but as we dug, the bottles started to peter out.There is still a little left to dig.We will go back one weekend. Could be something hiding in there.[] 


 Here is some of the stuff we got.

 We all got some stone ink's this time.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Here is the pot cleaned up. It has some cracks but it all together.The stamp says "Allentown"  made in our home town []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Pan-Tina
 Cough & Consumption Cure
 Schmidt & co Balto

 This may be common,but I never dug one


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

OK what is this? It looks like it fits on to a oil lamp? anybody?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

I think this says Acme & company. Baby Syrup 
 It probably kill a few kids like Winslow's[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Another new one for us. "Arniga ?/ dont sound right  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

I almost tossed this one down the hill. It has a ground top and a heavy brass cap. It reads "Hotel Vemdig (the e could be an I)
 Cor 12th & Market St's
 Philada


 I tried to find this Hotel back in the day but came up empty. I'll live it to the "search kings"  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Another cool item. It is a metal cup,I dont know what it is made of but it is not rusted one bit. Mabye its silver!  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

We needed some thing of color,and there it was.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Another new one for us. "Arniga ?/ dont sound right  lol


 Arnica with a C. You can still get it a health food stores.  Suppose to be good for inflammation I think.  There's a pontiled arnica liniment from New York, Monroe's I think.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Dillon's first strap side. Hes 12, I was digging milk bottles at his age. Hes ahead of the game[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

(Cleaned up) My fav bottle out of the dig.It has awesome color and whittle.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SAbottles
> 
> Great to see, Rick. Really makes me want to grab a spade & get out there ! However our ground is really saturated & we've even had a bit of snow - here's the view from my house today :


 
 Is that snow on that mountain? Looks like wet wet day.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> kinda reminds me of the dump we dug back in the day off
> Mickley Rd in Whitehall. behind the grist mill. you ever hit that one Rick?
> ...


 
 We did dig a dump down by the Jordan creek. It was close to the mill. It was a small dump just like this one. 
  Is there a little park there now (where your dump was) is it still there? I also know of a place near there that is huge. But we got mostly new crap there,and it has been dug to death.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Cool spot for a dump...Great find Rick! Have you tried paint stripper in small quantitys for the residue? Nice loot.


 
 I got them out,guess what it was? freakin bones. I don't know what kind of bones but it looks like someone shoved them in the bottle after eating. Weird.
 I used warm water and Windex.Left it over night and it made the bones soft. Out they came.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Rick,
> 
> Nice diggings, gentlemen! I, too, wanna see that crock in cleaned up mode. Way to go Dillon!


 

 Thanks Surf, now I could use those Ads on my web site []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Here is the pot cleaned up. It has some cracks but it all together.The stamp says "Allentown"  made in our home town []


 
 Wait a minute,that don't look to clean lol well thats the pic I got.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

COOL dig guys. Thanks for the show ! []


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

That Joly is a good piece.  I have a couple in aqua which are easy to find.

 Like the pot too.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> (Cleaned up) My fav bottle out of the dig.It has awesome color and whittle.


 

 Very nice Rick...


----------



## sandchip (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> We needed some thing of color,and there it was.


 
 Great pic!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> That Joly is a good piece.  I have a couple in aqua which are easy to find.
> 
> Like the pot too.


 
 I was just wondering that,what colors do these come in? I figured the name was fairly common,I saw a few aquas on Ebay.


----------



## idigjars (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Very cool stuff.  Congrats on those nice finds.  Paul


----------



## Ratzilla (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

It's the Hotel Vendig, was a pretty big hotel...


----------



## NHkeith (Sep 23, 2013)

I own a 10 year old beagle. I have had her since a puppy. 

 Great companions!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  NHkeith
> 
> I own a 10 year old beagle. I have had her since a puppy.
> 
> Great companions!!


 is he pontiled?


----------



## toddrandolph (Sep 23, 2013)

The lamp thing is part of a skaters lantern or at least appears to be from the pics, with part of the top and bottom rusted away


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  Ratzilla
> 
> It's the Hotel Vendig, was a pretty big hotel...


 


 This says that it was located at  "13th and Filbert Streets Philadelphia PA" My bottle says corner of 12th & Market.

 Where was it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  toddrandolph
> 
> The lamp thing is part of a skaters lantern or at least appears to be from the pics, with part of the top and bottom rusted away


 

 Thanks thats what it is. I was going to ask you what a skaters lantern was but I decided to look something up myself for a change []



 Skater's Lanterns & Early Ice Skates

 Skating, especially in the Northeast, was tremendously popular in the 18 & 19th centuries. Even the Indians of Canada and New England were skaters before the Revolutionary War. We are still not sure if those Indians picked it up from European immigrants who brought skates with them to Canada , from early Hollanders who initially populated the New York Colony or if they simply evolved it themselves.

 Skating was the great American date before "dinner and movie". People skated on ponds, rivers, canals, lakes and flooded fields. People would skate anywhere and everywhere there was frozen and cleared ice. Generally, a particular area would be shoveled and a bonfire maintained on shore for warming and lighting purposes. These designated areas would then provide a safe and convenient place to gather and to skate.

 Early skates were hand forged and mounted on hand carved wooden supports which were then tied or strapped to one shoes or boots. The tied on skates were the norm until the 1940s when the popular skate shoes of today took hold. Various versions of ice dancing and ice hockey were popular almost form the beginning of ice skating. As a kid in the suburbs of Chicago in the 1950s, I recall how a local softball field with lights would be flooded by the Fire Department every winter and the lights would be on all night. People would generally leave the ice around 10:00 pm and we could then play hockey until dawn.

 Skater's lanterns were fueled with kerosene and became popular in the last quarter of the 19th century. Kerosene was initially made from coal and was called "coal oil" until named "kerosene" by Abraham Gesner in the late 1840s. When skating on a date, each party would bring along their own skater's lantern so that one could be used for light as they skated and the other could be left on shore by garments, bags and any other things they didn't want to take along skating. The light left on shore insured the items left there wouldn't get lost in the dark.


----------



## epackage (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> This says that it was located at  "13th and Filbert Streets Philadelphia PA" My bottle says corner of 12th & Market.
> 
> Where was it?


 Directly on a diagonal from the corner the Vendig Hotel was on, it was probably known as the "Vendig Block" because of the hotel taking up the majority of the block. It was common for smaller businesses to tie themselves into the major businesses advertising wise, and I imagine the hotel may have even sold the whiskey in their bar... It's a Marriott Hotel these days...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 They probably made it in the basement [] Thanx E


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

I just cleaned that weird can I dug. I was washing dishes so I figured I would clean it  up. My wife bitched about all the dirt on the dishes but she got over it []
  it looks to me,this thing might have been a closed can, opened with an opener. if so it sure was a fancy can. 

                       What do you think was in this thing?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

For size


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

The top


----------



## Dugout (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Maybe it 's a cup (or drinking glass)
 It is very pretty.


----------



## epackage (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Cool piece whatever it was for...


----------



## Terphunter (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Very cool finds!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

I dont think its a drinking glass Reena it has a seam that holds it together. There was a type of cork on the bottom. I was thinking a pen holder,we did find a lot of inks and master inks there. Gordan said he thinks it might be for woman's powder. Where are the "search kings" when you need them.[8D]


----------



## FitSandTic (Sep 24, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Hey Rick, does your silver looking cup have any hallmarks on it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  atticfinds
> 
> Hey Rick, does your silver looking cup have any hallmarks on it?


 
 No I checked it out when I was cleaning it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

I forgot about this pic. On the way out after the dig I got bit by a snake.I tried to catch it,(hand behind the neck) he was faster[]


----------



## pchan (Sep 24, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

well, since you posted that I`ll assume it wasn`t venomous.


----------



## tftfan (Sep 24, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I forgot about this pic. On the way out after the dig I got bit by a snake.I tried to catch it,(hand behind the neck) he was faster[]


 


 You gotta hang with the BADGER !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  pchan
> 
> well, since you posted that I`ll assume it wasn`t venomous.


 
 If it was I'm immune []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  tftfan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 yeah he could have ate the dam thing []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> What's the green beer? I am totally enjoying this post, you rock Rick!


 

 No you Rock Mr C  [8D]


----------



## Bass Assassin (Sep 24, 2013)

I would have sharted if a snake bit me on the hand.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bass Assassin
> 
> I would have sharted if a snake bit me on the hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 24, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I see a fair amount of aqua ones over my way.  Not a lot, but they are around over here.  I know I have a few of them.

 I have also seen one or two others in your color - or at least very close to your color.  Can't remember ever seeing an amber one, or any shades much different then yours, besides plain aqua.  Not that there aren't any.  Keep in mind my distance from Philly.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Back in those days Philly to Allentown was a haul. I always think about how these bottles made it that far,and what were the circumstances . Did they buy a case of the stuff? or just bring along the bottle they were drinking at the time. I wish I could play back time and watch the movie []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

One for the medicine man. 

 I had off today so I went back to this dump to see if I could scrounge up some left overs,I got 2 I never dug before. 



 This one I found on line the other I did not.

      Bower's
 "Infant Cordial" 
       Philad

 was this stuff like "pine tar cordial" ?  poor kids  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

This one is embossed (very light) on the side panels.

 Cotts Cialls  <------- I am not sure this 100% right it has very light embossing,and my eyes are bad but it looks close.

 Liniment Harrisburg


 The other thing is the ring only goes half way around  on he neck. like they forgot to finish.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I forgot about this pic. On the way out after the dig I got bit by a snake.I tried to catch it,(hand behind the neck) he was faster[]


 
 Did the snake die of blood poisoning?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

A day in the bottle woods is definitely better then any day at work.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> This one is embossed (very light) on the side panels.
> 
> ...


 

 GOTTSCHALL'S LINIMENT HARRISBURG, PA.  .. unfortunately pretty common , but of the right age..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No smart ass answer my questions [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

That's how light that embossing is and how bad my eyes are  lol

 I knew I was retiring from it[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> One for the medicine man.
> 
> ...


 

 That's a decent baby killer.  Its early and not real common. Good find.
 Here is an 1873 ad...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

My wife bet me,the deal was to do the dishes 3 nights in a row after dinner. That's my job every night. []

 "Infant Cordial"  My wife thinks it is the "size" of the bottle that gives it the name Cordial. I told her that in those days that meant,"A comforting or pleasant-tasting medicine" Which in reality, was strong alcohol and dope.[] She said "oh no! they wouldn't give kids that to kids!"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Oh I forgot this one. Guess?


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

"Cordial" glasses were typically small in size.
 Cordials were often drank as an aperitif. 
 Relative to your medicine it would refer to the smooth taste and gastric soothing traits 
 I cant remember the exact ingredients for that one but wouldn't be surprised if it had opiates or chloroform.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Oh I forgot this one. Guess?


 

 Well???


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

don't know , I only do medicine bottles.

 Maybe an inhaler. You could at least dig us a whole one. Half of that one is chewed off.
 Are the ends sealed?


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 25, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 26, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

crack someone must have  tossed it over the guardrail last month lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 26, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> don't know , I only do medicine bottles.
> 
> ...


 reefer 2 Dave's answer


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 26, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> crack someone must have  tossed it over the guardrail last month lol


 

 What?!?  Come on man.  That's a Chinese laborer opium pipe for sure.  You know it's 1880's.

 And besides - isn't this a kid friendly website?  You can't go posting that stuff here.  They might be traumatized and go off an shoot up a mall or something.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

No seriously that was on top of the leaves. But hey,they could have smoked opium out of it with the crack []

 I was sitting there that day thinking about the days when these bottles were in use. Thinking about the horse and wagon that dumped the bottles there.ya know just day dreaming. Then a 747 flew right over us 
 (real low & loud) the air port is a stones throw away.Cars drove by a short distance away, that road was once dirt and it leads to the next town.
    People dont realize how far we have come.  A lot of bottle collectors don't really care about where the stuff came from or what life was like back then. They just want to cash in $$$$$$$$. I hope I never get to that point.


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 27, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> "Cordial" glasses were typically small in size.
> Cordials were often drank as an aperitif.
> ...


 WTF??!!  chloroform???


----------



## logueb (Sep 27, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> A lot of bottle collectors don't really care about where the stuff came from or what life was like back then. They just want to cash in $$$$$$$$. I hope I never get to that point.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 I totally agree with that Rick.   The shed out back is packed full and I keep adding more.  I'll let the kids and grandkids deal with it when the time comes.  I've already started a "bottle dump" out back with several hundred not so perfect bottles that there was no room for in the shed.  Thinking of leaving the twin boys a map of where they are buried.  They are only two years old now.  Their dad, my son-in-law is into bottles , but not to the degree that I am. 

 You may make a dump digger yet.  Enjoyed this post very much.  Buster


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 28, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It knocks you out before you die  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 28, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was raised as a dump digger[] But today we are digging a privy.

 I never said I (don't like) dumps I just hate the real new new ones.[]


----------



## sandchip (Sep 28, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I was sitting there that day thinking about the days when these bottles were in use. Thinking about the horse and wagon that dumped the bottles there.ya know just day dreaming. Then a 747 flew right over us
> (real low & loud) the air port is a stones throw away.Cars drove by a short distance away, that road was once dirt and it leads to the next town.
> People don't realize how far we have come.  A lot of bottle collectors don't really care about where the stuff came from or what life was like back then. They just want to cash in $$$$$$$$.


 
 Good observation and so true.



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I hope I never get to that point.


 
 I love the glass too much for that to happen.  Just finding an old piece of broken glass on the ground, feeling the texture and holding it up the light gets me going and takes me to another time and place.  Sounds sorta stupid I guess, but it is what it is.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 28, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I wish rubbing a shard could really take me back. I would know where all the privy's were and never have to probe when I got back [8D]plus I would buy a few "full" bottles of the good stuff.[] 

 By the way thats badgers line "It is what it is" [] hes always say-in that


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 29, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

I would have to say,yes it is


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 15, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Nice digs and thread Rick.  Sorry to have not have kept up on it.  Always good to shed some blood for bottles.  Happens to me even when I don't get any whole bottles!

 Penn


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

That's OK Mayor your a busy man 

 I wrote a story on "The Stumbled upon Dump" so you you will be able to read all of the little details [] It is not going into AB&GC or Bottles& Extras,I sent it to http://www.wetreasures.com/  W.E.T. I am reluctant to sell bottles but I will sell bottle story's []

 It is not in the mag yet,I just sent it.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Oct 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Hey Rick, I used to collect wall mounted coffee grinders and had a couple that looked like your "cup" and I believe it is a hopper to one of those grinders. There is one listed on ebay as sold, # 200959826785. There you can see the similarities in design, though there were at least 2 or 3 designs that I recall. One was leaves on a vine, another with butterflies and snowflakes, from toc. Also, some hoppers had a band in the middle that simply connected the metal ends and really had no true function. Likely as not to keep from wasting metal left over from the sheet and simply connected to metal from the next sheet. Helps explain why they didn't seem as common as the hoppers without the banding. That's my guess, for what its worth....Jack PS- I miss dump digging! Never know WHAT might surface! 


> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I just cleaned that weird can I dug. I was washing dishes so I figured I would clean it  up. My wife bitched about all the dirt on the dishes but she got over it []
> it looks to me,this thing might have been a closed can, opened with an opener. if so it sure was a fancy can.
> ...


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Oct 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Here is a pic from a book I have left over from collecting. It is rather hard to see the design but was tin and came in a silver tone as well as a gold or brass tone. The pics on the ebay item are much easier to see the detail......Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Oct 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Fergot to mention, I have seen flower mills made of the same tin and designs, which would also explain the banding as most flower mills were. After looking again at your pic, I'm leaning towards flower mill, but would have an obvious hole in the side for a crank for a sifter now gone, I presume. Likely some household kitchen apparatus as this tin design was very popular with the women.  Jack


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Oct 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

For some reason, my original message failed to make it to the response of the quoted text. Additional info can be found on a completed ebay listing for a wall mounted coffee grinder, # 200959826785


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 22, 2013)

*RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Maybe Amyl Nitrate in glass tube? LEON.


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Nov 16, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Stumbled upon a decent (untouched) dump today.*



			
				RICKJJ59W said:
			
		

> *


Amazing!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*



			
				cannibalfromhannibal said:
			
		

> Fergot to mention, I have seen flower mills made of the same tin and designs, which would also explain the banding as most flower mills were. After looking again at your pic, I'm leaning towards flower mill, but would have an obvious hole in the side for a crank for a sifter now gone, I presume. Likely some household kitchen apparatus as this tin design was very popular with the women. Jack



Sorry I didn't reply, I missed this post must have gotten  buried.Thanks for the input it makes seance.


----------



## ohio bottle (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Stumbled upon a decent (untouched) dump today.*

put up more pics when u go back and nice green beer


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Stumbled upon a decent (untouched) dump today.*

Love the crock!


----------



## deenodean (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Back to the Stumbled upon Dump 9/22*

Great post...love that can thingy!!


----------

